# Gecko not eatin ???



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Right got my first gecko 3 week ago and all was goin fine until it shed its skin(the shed went fine)
So i checked her in the morning and she was all bright again. 
Nite time come to feed her and she would only eat 2 locust. 
Then second nite she wouldnt eat. Now this is the third nite still wont eat.
Have tried crickets.locust.and wax worms. 

Then about an hour ago she pooped but it was just the white stuff and the brown stuff was runny. 

She is still active and doesnt look ill and she has not lost any weight
Is it cause she has shed. Are should i be worried

Any help cheers


----------



## Mhairi (Aug 20, 2009)

Are u coating crickets/locusts with nutrobol and/or calcium?


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would say don't worry yet! Mine will go a week or so without eating, then go crazy all of sudden eating everything! Geckos wont eat every single day in the wild, only when its available. It could be as simple as they just arent hungry at the minute. Try again in a couple of days with her favourite . If your worried, send a faecal sample off. No harm in doing that.


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Yeh have bin useing calcium 3-4 times a week and calcium + d3 once aweek


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

geckocrazy14 said:


> I would say don't worry yet! Mine will go a week or so without eating, then go crazy all of sudden eating everything! Geckos wont eat every single day in the wild, only when its available. It could be as simple as they just arent hungry at the minute. Try again in a couple of days with her favourite . If your worried, send a faecal sample off. No harm in doing that.




Cheers for that


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's okay , they can be fussy buggas at times!


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

geckocrazy14 said:


> It's okay , they can be fussy buggas at times!




So i shoudnt worry about the runny poo then.


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's hard to say, sometimes I will find a couple of runny samples in my tanks, but I have 5 living together, so I have to send 5 off! Lol, but they come back clear everytime, sooo, I guess it could depend on the majority of what they've eaten previously? E.G. If they've ate more worms, it could be harder, vice versa? I've never come across a pattern though.. The faecal tests are easy enough to do, so if your worried, just send a sample off.


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Could you upload a picture of the faecal sample?


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

I cleaned it straight away cause it didnt look nice but if she does another ill upload it. And ill send it off. Were would i send it by the if you dont mind me asking thanks


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

I send them off to my vets as I've got the hook up  lol, but I think other leo owners use PALS?


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Nice 1


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Just a little update my gecko did a proper poo all solid but she still dosent want food. Not even a wax worm


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Give her a day or so , now she has an empty stomach she might get her appetite back! But honestly, don't worry yet. She's had a healthy poo. They don't eat everyday, even in the wild! Send the faeces off if you want? Think it's free with PALS


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Day 5 still not eatin but i have just changed her water and she come over and she licked me ( thought i was gonna get bit ha) so held my hand out and she walked straight on my hand for the first time so i let her rome about abit. Now i put her back now she wont stop sratching at the glass. So thats new to me. 

Temps are ok 30-33 warm end
23-25 cold end 
Got plenty of hides including moist hide witch she use to shed last week 

Just thought id update
Cheers


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Still wouldn't worry yet . Try her on a morio!


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

how old is the gecko and what weight is it?


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

She is about 1 an half years old. 
Weight unknown. Ill get some scales and find out tho.


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Right its bin 5 days now still not eaten. Have bin told not to worry so am keeping cool. Still active, more than ever. 
BUT no poop today. 
So i was wondering how and were to send a poop sample. 
Have bin on PALS website but i dont no witch test to send for
Cause the next time she poops i want to send it. 

Also can she still lay eggs even tho she is on her own 

Cheers


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep calm dude! I'm not sure how to do it on PALS  so your best bet is to send it to your vets. See what they say. 
Yes they can lay eggs on their own, they can retain sperm, if she's laid any that may be why she hasn't got much of an appetite! 

Have you tried her with any food?


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Finally got her to have 1 wax worm.so hopfully she will start eating more


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

be careful with waxworms....last thing you need is to replace her non-eating with an addiction


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for that info cause i was gonna try her on some tonight. 
Ill stick to locust are crickets then 

Cheers


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

All he/she is saying is that they can become addictive if fed too much, if she is eating them then she is just being a fussy bugga and she will have to make do with crix and locusts! Lol.


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g391/Khye1984/th_photo-3.jpg

Here is a pick of her


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow her tail is huge!! But the picture is reaaalllyy small on my phone, but it does look rather large.


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g391/Khye1984/th_photo-1.jpg

That might be better


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

http://emob1099.photobucket.com/albums/g391/Khye1984/photo.jpg


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah it is thanks! Doesn't look as mahoosive now, but very healthy and good looking gecko!


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

Just a little update. 

Yesterday i said she had a waxxy but now she not had poop for 2 days.
Cause am waiting for the poop so i can take it to the vet.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

really m8 dont worry so much, what substraite do you have it on?


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

At first i had calci sand for about a week but then i changed to repti carpet


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

little update; right as said before she started eating wax worms but she would not eat locust are crickets. so i got some meal worms and some super worm {wow they are super} so she has just shed and now eat everday are every other day and pooping, but iam still sending a poo sample off tho, 

i was just wondering if it ok to feed mealies and superworms as a staple, 
iam gut loading them with bug grub....

r should i still try and feed her crickets 

i wuold be thankful for the info

cheers khye :2thumb:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great news! Mealworms are fine as a staple . You could keep trying her with crix or locusts once a week maybe, just to see if she still has interested. But mealworms on there own are fine if she doesn't take anything else!


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

nice 1 mate :2thumb:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Let us know the faecal test results!


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

right faecal test as bin sent of 

just a little update 
and its good news.

i was feeding her about 730 at night and she would eat about 1 maybe 2 crickets. 
so i was reading this caresheet and it said try feeding in the morning so for the last 2 day i bin getting up a 6 in morn and putting 6 are 7 crickets in and she hunts for them all at once.

another thing i noticed is that she shakes her tail really fast when going to pounce.
very amussing cause i never sin her do that :no1:

oh yeh all poos seem to be solid now. and she is very active 

so all good guys, ill let you no when i get the test results back


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

right got the test back,

she as pinworms so bin to vet and they checked her out 
and they give me some panacur.
i give her a dose today and then every two weeks after that.

i no she not bin eating right but the vet said she was pretty healthy
and she weighed 68gram witch i was suprised: victory:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

At least you can treat her now! Hope she gets better soon  and gets her appetite back. Glad she's in good health. Good luck.


----------



## khye1984 (May 5, 2011)

thanks alot. dont suppose u no how she got them and if there is anything i can do to stop them


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not 100% on it, but I think they are transferred from the live food, mainly crickets, so unfortunately, it's unavoidable.


----------

